# limited out on mingos and had to throw back the AJ's



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

I was invited to go fishing today by my good friend, JoeZ, and my new friend, jjam. Beautiful day to fish. Went out about 28 miles. Limited out on good sized mingos. Caught a bonita so we made good use of it and hooked up with about a 30lb AJ. Then, Jimmy was jigging and hooked up with another AJ that was about 45lbs. While he was reeling that one in, I hooked up with another one and we were on for a double hook up. Jimmy's AJ got tangled up in my line and when he got his fish in the boat, a minute or so later, my line snapped. Oh well. We caught a couple of kings and one of the many sharks that was circling the boats. All in all, a fantastic day on the water. Sure would have been nice if we could have kept the AJ's! Thanks guys for such a great day!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great report man

btw hit the enter key in between pics


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice box of fish. Good size also. :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dayummmmmmmmmm...Jimmy knows where those mingos live..He coulda been a mingo in the previous life..Who caught the kingsoke....That AJ is bigger then PoleZ...Also congratstothe person who counted the mingos!:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Alright Jimmy!!!!

You are having an all star year!!!!!!

I am certainly jealous!!!!


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeZ was our official fish counter today. And I forgot to add that we also had 1 lane snapper. Needless to say, dinner was pretty tasty tonight.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

those are some nice amberjacks!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice footballs folks! looks/sounds like a good trip...i'd prefer those over an ars anyday...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go, nice cooler of fish and some stud aj's.your really adding up the total weight cought on your boat this year jimmy and a big variety of species to boot. your going to have to work hard top it next year, but i think that you can handle it.whta's up joezzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pictures. Looks like a good day had by all. Good grade of mingo's. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful mingos!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Jimmy thats what I'm talking about man. Nice grade of mingos looks like yall had a blast. I can't wait to get back out there for some salt water therapy.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What a beautiful day on the water enjoying great company, filling the box with meat and listening to my Saints beat the Rams on the radio... 

Rebecca, you impressively put a hurting onthem fishandit was a pleasure to have you aboard the lbt..and no worries, Joe and I egos will heal in time as youout fished us both...LOL

Dylan, Rebecca nab them kings in pro fashion...should have seen her free line then jacked em'up...

Rob, I feel your pain...finally got back out for some salt water therapy as well..

Scott, no need to be jealous brother...just gotta go and have a good time...the rest will take care of itself...lets go fishing and see what kinda of luck we may find...

Here are some pics from my cell phone...

First Aj of the day....It was fun watching this lady tame that reef donkey!










Rebecca tossed a bait back,free linedand jack de' kingsup....Way to go Rebecca! :bowdown










Hands full with an angry shark...No problem for this angling lady










Great job Rebecca...Look forward to having you join usagain sometime!










Jimmy


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job ... jimmy you are the official mingo man.. 

rich


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice AJ Jimmy! and a good grade of Mingo's too. The Lost Bound Train is on fire!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yep -Nice Job Brother !!!*

*Glad you are spreading the wealth by taking a wide variety of anglers.*


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, Nice MIngo hole. :bowdown

Great job on the AJ's also.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I was just glad to get out on the Train again. It's been too long.

Yes, Rebecca had the hot corner yesterday but there was enough to go around as we all whack'd the mingos and I think I won the unofficial jigging for bonita award.

Heart breaking to send those AJ back but what can you do, they're endangered. 

Thanks Jimmy for the weekend invite and congrats to Rebecca for whupping the fishes asses.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

I couldn't have done it without you two. Thanks for the kudo boys. Hey Joe, how's your neck?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to go. I think that fish saw the gaff and decided to hit me with something instead.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/16/2009)*Good to go. I think that fish saw the gaff and decided to hit me with something instead.


Dang! and thought we made it back withoutinjury Joe......I was glad no onehad to perform hook removal surgery this outing; however,thanks toyou I'mbetter prepared withsurgical kit and all the solutions to prevent infection. 

Guess I need to go back to the drawing board for neck injuries though...maybe a flat board and neck stabalizing sand bags...LOL

All kidding aside, I'm glad your neck is doing better...

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (11/16/2009)*Nice AJ Jimmy! and a good grade of Mingo's too. The Lost Bound Train is on fire!!!


Thanks Matt!

Let me know when you can go man....Me, you and JoeZ must reunite for another trip...been about a yearsince our very first meet & greet aboard the lbt...I remember that day as yesterday...I was jigging with protective coating on my jig hookwondering why no hook ups (LOL)while you jig up a nice Almaco..andJoe got the whole thing on video then posted it....

Reunion trip must happen soon! Lets coordinate a weekend trip as JoeZ is nowa working M-F JoeZ...

Jimmy


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jjam (11/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Ocean Man (11/16/2009)*Nice AJ Jimmy! and a good grade of Mingo's too. The Lost Bound Train is on fire!!!
> ...


I'm Joe Z and I approve of this message.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmm, beer batter fried mingo. With beer batter fried tater tots. With beer. And ranch because the heart attack on the plate wasn't a sure thing.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome Joe!!! 

I see you maintaining a healthy diet of...uhmmmm! Beer!

I'm gonna give Dylan's stuffed mingo with blue crab dressinga tryfor Thanksgiving dinner along with our traditional turkey....

Oh, can't wait for tutrkey/fish day! 

If any one is wondering the recipe has been posted and I'm sure Dylan wouldn't mind sharing if you can't find it...

Jimmy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jjam (11/16/2009)*
> ...


Add me to the M-F working crew. We had to downsize a little so my schedule is not as flexible as it used to be. I'm ready to go on the first good weekend weather window that you can make... Its hard to beleive its been a year already.


----------

